# Virgin Coconut Oil for dogs with allergies



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip....So far we have been lucky with Maggie, No allergies yet or hot spots, but will keep it in mind>


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Based on Whole Dog Journal's recc a few months ago, I purchased the coconut oil. Smells like summer! My dogs have had no hot spots yet (oh gosh, I hope that I didn't jinx myself!!!) so I have yet to be able to try it.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

just out of curiosity, where do you get virgin coconut oil, health food stores? I dont have allergy problems but a few friends of mine have pets who do, thought i could pass it on


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

This is the latest email that I rec'd from them. Let me know what you think!

From:	Tropical Traditions <[email protected]>	
To:	<[email protected]>
Date:	Thu Apr 06, 2006 03:47:55 AM PDT
Subject:	FREE Coconut Oil! Sales ending - New Sales!


ORGANIC EXPELLER-PRESSED COCONUT OIL: BUY 1 GET 1 FREE! 
Tropical Traditions Expeller Pressed Coconut Oil is a high quality 
refined coconut oil that is certified organic. This oil is processed 
the "old" way by what is called "physical refining." The modern way 
of processing coconut oil is by chemical extraction, using solvent 
extracts, which produces higher yields and is quicker and less 
expensive. Tropical Traditions Expeller Pressed Coconut Oil DOES NOT 
use solvent extracts. It is made the "old" way by expeller-pressed 
mechanical extraction. This oil is also NOT hydrogenated, and 
contains NO trans fatty acids. Tropical Traditions Expeller Pressed 
Coconut Oil is made from certified organic coconuts that have NOT 
been treated with chemicals or fertilizers. It is certified organic 
according to European and USDA standards. Our Expeller-Pressed 
coconut oil is high in the medium chain fatty acids, such as Lauric 
acid. Expeller Pressed Coconut oil is less expensive than Virgin 
Coconut Oil because it is machine made, and because it goes through a 
steam deodorizing process the taste is very bland, unlike Virgin 
Coconut Oil which retains the odor and taste of fresh coconuts. Some 
people prefer a bland, tasteless oil. Virgin Coconut Oil is 
unrefined, and has a much stronger taste. There are many coconut oils 
on the market today, and some of them are labeled as "Virgin" even 
though they are mild or have no taste, because they are mass-produced 
by machine. Don't pay high prices for mass-produced machine-made 
coconut oils. Now, you can buy 2 quarts of Tropical Traditions 
Organic Expeller-pressed coconut oil and get 2 more additional quarts 
FREE! Order here: 
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/epco.htm?source=emailad406


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Coconut oil is amazing stuff, and it doesn't surprise me that it worked well for skin issues on the golden. The question I have it, did you apply it to the skin directly, or feed it to your dog? I know it can be used either way, so I'm wondering which method you had success with. Coconut oil is known to be amazingly moisturizing and great for the skin, but many people also take it as a supplement as well, or use it to cook with. So definitely let us know which method has been successful for you. I absolutely love coconut oil and always keep some on hand.


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

I use it as a supplement in their food. It's really helped!


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

I have used coconut oil for a couple of years...I cook with it, put it in the dogs food and even sometimes use it on my skin! It is wonderful stuff and smells yummy!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

We used to use it on our Silkys to prevent matting and hair breakage. It was great stuff. Although the dogs appeared greasy, they weren't and it didn't get on the furniture. We got it from the Health Food store - it's somewhat solid and you take a bit out and let it melt in your hands before rubbing it into their coats.

For those that have Goldens that tend to matt up, give it a try! 

I've not used it as a food suppliment though. No problem with loose stools from it?


----------

